# Does this look like a Persian to you?



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a friend that runs an animal adoption/shelter service. They have this cat listed as a Persian, but I'm afraid that it is misidentified and may turn off some potential adopters. What do think she is?

View attachment 22122


View attachment 22130


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

erm.. not an expert, sorry. but she sure is LOVELY!! can you send her over here? lol


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Umm, no. Definitely not Persian. But maybe a ragdoll or tonkenese mix.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Defo not a persian im with gatos - when I first saw the pic I thought ragdoll!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I though ragdoll to. One easy way to tell, pick her up. Could be some Birman in there. Yea, not persian. Not even close. If there is no real way to tell her heritage, I would go with domestic long hair. And a very pretty one!


----------



## Tali (Jul 10, 2013)

Persian and rag doll to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Her face is not squished enough to be Persian imo hahaha. She is a very pretty cat though!


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

Absolutely not a Persian. Persians have flat faces (do a google image search). It is however a gorgeous long haired cat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ecat said:


> Absolutely not a Persian. Persians have flat faces (do a google image search). It is however a gorgeous long haired cat.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Persians can have flat faces, known as pug faces or they can have a more traditional cat face known as doll face. Our silver Persian was a doll face - really, he was a doll face.

View attachment 23329


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

My cat has a doll face, but it is still not nearly as prominent as the cat in the first photo you posted. I hope that makes sense. I am sorry but I definitely would not identify that cat as a Persian. The false breed description would not stop me adopting it though... And hopefully this is true for most people prone to adopting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Domestic long haired blue point.

To give it a breed, for adoption purposes, Balinese.

Not a Persian in the slightest.

Has the kitty been adopted yet? They look adorable so I'd find it hard to believe they don't fly out the door!!


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think any Persian either. My cat is half Persian and you can still see subtle traces of a smooshed Persian snout. I think rag doll is right on point though!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hard to tell when you can only see the front part of her .... tho it does look like white mitts on front feet (possibly Ragdoll or Birman in her background).....at any rate she's at least a Blue Point DLH.


----------

